# Filters for 120G wide



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi all!

Just bought a 120G wide tank off another member (Thanks again DBam!). The take measures 47"L x 28"D x 21"T. Trying to decide what filter to go with. I really like to over filter and am thinking 2 x Rena XP3s would be good. I'm also considering a Fluval FX5 or a Ehiem Pro3 2080 but they are much more pricey than the Renas. All you Fluval/Ehiem owners what are your likes/dislikes of your filters? Are they really worth the extra $$$? I'm not concerned about noise level as the tank is going to be setup in my basement. 

Thanks in advance!

Is $280 a good price for a NIB FX5?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

You can't go wrong with the Eheim 2080 (I only own Eheims now due to their reliability and almost silent operation). Bonsai Dave had one available at a bargain price a while back . Definitely the best best filter of the bunch. JMHO.

Stuart


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'd get a 2080 too....nice to have two intakes. The FX5's are fine filters but I really hate that I get splashed every time with their poorly designed quick connectors. They are nice workhorses though and mine have been running flawlessly for a few years. If I had to do it all over, definitely Eheims. There's a few monster planted setups out there using multiple direct plumbed 2080's! I've had XP3's before too and they are pretty good but I don't think even 2 of them would come close in bio media capacity of the big boys.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

You can't go wrong with the Ehiem. I would go with the 2260 or 2262 instead of the 2080. They are built better and easier to use.


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

I have both ehiem and fx5. I like the FX5 for mechanical and the ehiem for bio filtration...


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Immus21,

$280.00 for a new FX5 in box? Sounds like a good deal to me as they still retail around 350 and up.Just make sure nothing is missing,used,or broken on this unit.Might cost you a bit for media though,but iam sure theres alternatives.As for the comparison between the two filters you mentioned,i run a Eheim 2080 Pro3 and very biased on these guys.Heres my pros/cons for it:

Pros:

-Super quiet motor/pump unit
-Cleaning indicator
-4 Gallons worth of media to be used at once,your choice as to what goes in
-1700L/450G/H turnover rate
-wheels on the bottom of canister for easy movement
-built strong,sturdy,no loose parts and quality ones to be seen

Cons:

-30 watts power consumption(if thats a concern)
-lots of media is needed,expensive for some users&and doesnt come with a new unit
-Cost of the unit itself
-Part(s) availability
-Priming button is sensitive,easy failure

Those are just a few things i could think of right on the spot,its been reliable and workhorse so far without any issues.Worth the purchase in my opinion,and its a vital component to any aquarium's sustainability.Good luck on your choice.



Immus21 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Just bought a 120G wide tank off another member (Thanks again DBam!). The take measures 47"L x 28"D x 21"T. Trying to decide what filter to go with. I really like to over filter and am thinking 2 x Rena XP3s would be good. I'm also considering a Fluval FX5 or a Ehiem Pro3 2080 but they are much more pricey than the Renas. All you Fluval/Ehiem owners what are your likes/dislikes of your filters? Are they really worth the extra $$$? I'm not concerned about noise level as the tank is going to be setup in my basement.
> 
> ...


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

How about 2 smaller eheims?

Super quiet, and 2 cycled filters is better than one big one. 2075 comes with media.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks for all the input everyone! In the end I decided to go with the FX5. I found someone selling a bnib one for $280 and ended up paying $250 for it! I just couldn't say no at that price....  So I just went through the manual and set it up dry on my tank. Can't wait to try it out for real tomorrow after I purchase some more media and filter pads.


----------

